# Screaming Pteradactyl Deer



## Bruz (Nov 19, 2005)

First let me say that I don't believe in aliens, bigfoot, Nessie or ghosts.

I'm not much for story telling but here goes. My brother and I were riding my Ranger through our area in Meriwether County and went to check out one of our food plots. As we pulled up and stopped we heard a sound like metal scraping over and over on a chalk board...It made us both jump and I grabbed my 450 Marlin out of the Polaris. The sound was coming from behind a little section of brush 6 yards in front of us. It was almost like a bird sound but then we saw the deer. It kept making the sound and then jumped about 3 times and stopped and started making it again. Then it just took off. Now I've heard deer blow, grunt, snort wheeze etc....but have never heard anything like this sound in the woods. When we got back to camp everyone thought we were nuts. I know one thing...If I ever heard this in the dark.....Well you get the picture......Has anyone ever heard a deer make a sound like this before?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2005)

that wuz bigfoot playin with his pet deer........


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## papagil (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Uncle T (Nov 20, 2005)

My son spine shot a doe last year and it made out a scream that can only be described as a Pteradactyl.  I'd never heard anything like it before in my life and it scared me because I was 75 yards from him and it was extremely loud.

ut


----------



## Bruz (Nov 20, 2005)

*Update*

Ok...I just talked to a guy who said that he has heard it before...he said that he was hunting and 5 does bedded behind him...a little later four of the does got up and the other stayed...Well he got bored and turned around to tell the 5th doe hello....She was asleep at the time and he said that she jumped and a started screaming as she ran toward the other does. His brother was hunting 100 yards down the ridge and got behind a log when he heard the sound. He said that his brother didn't believe him wen he told him that it was a deer making the noise. 

This makes me think that this is a "Terror" call and that my brother and I drove up on a deer that was asleep and when it realized that we were right on top of it...well it "Screamed".


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 20, 2005)

Bruz,
Quit scaring the poor critters!    
Never heard that sound.  And from the way you describe it, I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Gator1679 (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh my gosh, the scariest part about this thread is that I think you are serious! Wow, never heard one scream out of fear. Usually the sound I hear when I scare one is a loud blowing sound and the sound of 4 hooves doing about 45 through a pine thicket. Be careful on your club it sounds dangerous.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 20, 2005)

Gator1679 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, the scariest part about this thread is that I think you are serious! Wow, never heard one scream out of fear. Usually the sound I hear when I scare one is a loud blowing sound and the sound of 4 hooves doing about 45 through a pine thicket. Be careful on your club it sounds dangerous.



Gator,

I'm not saying that it is anything that would keep me out of the woods but it was a very unique sound. You get used to the sounds of the woods and when a new one comes from an animal that you thought you knew...it makes any normal person curious.


----------



## Buckerama (Nov 20, 2005)

Help, Help, deer on the loose


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 22, 2005)

This is the funniest thread I've read to date


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 22, 2005)

maybe deer are evolving?!?!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 22, 2005)

*Screaming Deer ???*

I think you guys maybe had 1 or 10 to many adult beverages to be riding around in the woods at night...   

Seriously, I have heard yotes make some ungodly sounds
...But never screaming deer......

Maybe it caught the flu that is going around !!!


----------



## Bruz (Nov 22, 2005)

*Submission*

OK OK I give up.....It seems everybody is a comodian....I just want to leave you guys with this...If you're ever in the woods in the dark and you hear a sound that makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck....remember it may or may not be the Screaming Pteradactyl Deer


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 23, 2005)

I've not heard it in person, but have seen it on video.  a fawn/doe distress scream.  horrible sound.  On the video, these two boys are sitting at the base of a tree making this horrible screaming sound and some adult does come running.  I won't be buying that call and making that noise in the woods.


----------



## dixie (Nov 23, 2005)

I can relate, I made a BAD shot on one a few years back, that scream from the deer stayed with me a while, I don't want to hear it again.


----------



## Dub (Nov 23, 2005)

Duck's and Buck's said:
			
		

> This is the funniest thread I've read to date



Stick around....it gets good around here sometimes.  


Okay..........here it is..........true story............two years ago I was sitting in a buddy stand one afternoon on what we refer to as our "Back Food Plot".....ingeneous title, I know..........I wasn't with a buddy....like you were while sporting around in your RANGER....I was just chillin' in my stand.  

The Back Food Plot runs about 165 yards long by 25 wide...pine and hardwood wedge on your right...pine thicket behind and all down the left side.  

I had three does come out from my back left and walked in front of my stand and eased on out about 50 yards in front of me...eating in the plot.  I placed the crosshares on the largest does lungs and squeezed off a shot.  One ran to the right into the hardwoods.....the other ran the length of the food plot away from me making a noise that I can only describe as a screach.  It was wierd as all get out.  I know that the poor doe was skeered cause I skeert myself on that shot.....shooting a hugely overbore magnum rifle that I didn't need at all for situation....or species for that matter.

Stay in the woods long enogh and you'll encounter some strange things.


----------



## sniper13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Back in the day, I hunted Pteradactyl's, Professionally.
Funny thing was, they didn't bleed, so tracking and recovery were about impossible.   
On a late night hog hunt, a buddy and I were sitting out in a swamp, in total darkness. We'd look with night vision, and if we saw something, we'd turn on a light, briefly. There wasn't a breath of air moving and you couldn't see your hand in front of your face. It was also very quiet. Something about 3 trees over from us made the awfullest noise I ever heard! You know how a bobcat scream gets your attention?
Whatever  made this noise had my FULL attention. It hollered 2-3-times over about 2min., and we never heard it again.We lit up the area and saw no movement or heard another sound. I've heard bobcats, owls and most everything in the woods. This wasn't one of them. I don't have a clue what it was, and might not want to know. True story, so, yes I've heard things in the woods, but never stopped going.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 27, 2005)

Dub said:
			
		

> Stick around....it gets good around here sometimes.
> 
> 
> ....like you were while sporting around in your RANGER....I was just chillin' in my stand.



Dub,

Before you go accusing me of being uppity as my Granny would say....I have to get some mileage out of my New Ranger XP 700 EFI as it was an anniversary gift from my wife...So I had to mention it....I didn't mention my new 38' Keystone Raptor 5th Wheel Toy Hauler that I use to carry it and my wife around...her anniversary gift (Pictures enclosed) BTW...They are paid for  

Every Danged month


----------



## Bruz (Nov 27, 2005)

It just hit me when I posted the picture......Maybe it was a Raptor and not a Pteradactyl!!!  Raptor Deer even sounds better....Can a mod please change the Title of the thread?


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 27, 2005)

Its was a panther!  A Black panther i know It!!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 27, 2005)

I heard something simiilar in NY last week hunting.  doe was walking through my fathers backyard in the dark making a strange blowing high pitched sound. Not the usual blow and run but a high pitched blow and she did it about 25-30 times while walking through the area? never heard it before. Maybe it was the same sound?


----------



## displacedhntr (Nov 27, 2005)

Opening morning of bow season a few years back I heard this awful noise and couldnt figure out what it was. It almost sounded like a small child screaming.  After about 30 minutes of this a small fawn with spots walked infront of me.  A couple of does showed up bleating and caring on and the fawn took off after them.  First and last time I have ever heard that sound.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm glad you started this thread.

Spent the past few days of the season down in Meriwether Cnty as a guest on a lease. Anywho Saturday morn was spent just slow stalking when I spooked a doe. She was prolly 40yds in some fairly think stuff (too thick for a shot anyway) I held motionless behind some small trees. She made a few small circles trying to get a better look at me. She had made no sounds thus for when all of a sudden she sounded like what you described, not a blow, more distressed than a wheeze, but more like the sounds that are used on the Discovery Channel Dino shows. Then after a few seconds I guess she decided that since I wouldn't budge she would and headed off deeper into the thicker stuff.

As soon as I heard it I recalled your post. Thanks!


----------



## Bruz (Jan 1, 2006)

Smoky,

Thank you....At least we aren't the only ones who've heard the sound. Did it make the hair on the back of your neck stand up or what?

Happy New Year


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 1, 2006)

Not really hair raising for me in that situation, having seen her and watching her make a few bounds away then come back toward me in curiosity I guess. I remained motionless watching for a shot between the trees when she was sort of dancing in small circles. She then held behind dense scrub for a minute then she made the sound twice.  It raised my eyebrows cuz I instantly thought of this  thread and thouht to my self "Well I'll be danged, I just heard wht he described, I get to let him know he's not " 

Now had I not ever read this, I'd of prolly been like you saying 'What the heck sound is that comming from a deer?" . If it been dark in thick brush, with no prior knowlege then I'd prolly of been anal puckered and big eyed!


----------



## secondseason (May 18, 2009)

http://www.callingcoyotes.com/ViewFoxProSounds.asp

see if the D00 sounds like it.


----------



## Bruz (May 18, 2009)

secondseason said:


> http://www.callingcoyotes.com/ViewFoxProSounds.asp
> 
> see if the D00 sounds like it.



SS,

Sorry that isn't even close. If you can imagine a set of Freddy Kruegers knife fingers scraping over a chalk board that is the closest I can come.....I've never heard the sound in the woods before this incident or since. It didn't sound like it could even come from a deer but maybe a very large bird......I even looked up sound clips from Ostriches and Emus to see if maybe somehow that was the sound and we just didn't see the bird and attributed the sound to the deer we saw but nope......It was the deer. 

Robert


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 18, 2009)

Go to 1:00-1:05 is a close match I think as my memory is week and that was over 4 yrs ago. What do you think Bruz?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRsxGQmjj6M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRsxGQmjj6M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bruz (May 18, 2009)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Go to 1:00-1:05 is a close match I think as my memory is week and that was over 4 yrs ago. What do you think Bruz?
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRsxGQmjj6M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRsxGQmjj6M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Smokey,

That is close but the sound I heard was a bit higher in pitch......I don't think I'll ever forget that sound....My brother and I still talk about it.....Glad I had someone with me or I would think I was losing my mind.

Robert


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2009)

I kow the exact sound that you're talking about, I think. I've heard deer make it twice over the years, both times when I came unexpectedly face-to-face with does in the woods. The sound I am talking about is somewhere between an elk bugle and something that sounds like a giant hawk screeching. Sure doesn't sound like a noise that should be coming out of a deer. It'll raise the hair up on the back of your neck.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have shot a young spike about 2 years ago, when I shot him he let out a scream and folded up like a sandwich and took off running and turn around and came almost back to the spot I shot him and fell down???   I asked my dad about it he said he has heard the scream before????


----------



## gordylew (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a super nice buck make that same sound 2 years ago in Illinois.  he came running in after a hot doe.  I thought it was someone opening a metal gate at first.  he spooked the doe as well as the 140" 10pt that was bedding with her off.  The next morning he was on the other end of the property running a doe near my hunting buddy.  
I had never heard a deer make that sound and have never heard it mentioned on any hunting shows.
definately a weird sound.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 1, 2010)

See and everybody thought I was crazy when I first posted this.

BTW....I haven't heard it since.

Bruz


----------



## swamphawg (Feb 2, 2010)

Ever heard a great blue heron squawk? It sounds like what you seem to be describing.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 2, 2010)

swamphawg said:


> Ever heard a great blue heron squawk? It sounds like what you seem to be describing.



Much different than the sound of the Blue Heron I found here

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/birds/great-blue-heron.html

Bruz


----------



## crbrumbelow (Feb 2, 2010)

I heard that sound a few years ago.  A friend of mine shot a nice 8 point that was with 2 does.  We were going to the buck and the does wouldnt leave.  He started field dressing the deer and I ran the does off.  A few minutes later we heard that sound.  It was really loud and sounded like it was right on us.  I just figured it was a funky estrous bleat, but never heard a call that sounded like that.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ive heard them scream a couple of times. It will scare the daylights out of you in the dark!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 3, 2010)

What I find amazing is that this thread has been active, off and on for over 4 years, this has got to be some kind of record.  I am waiting for someone to say they heard the same sound and it was a vintriloquist (sp?) black panther or bigfoot...


----------



## gordylew (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe these deer have a deviated septum.


----------



## kotchman (Feb 6, 2010)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRsxGQmjj6M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRsxGQmjj6M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



I swear I've heard all of those sounds in public restrooms


----------



## shea900 (May 7, 2011)

Yeah I've heard it. Very birdlike sound comeing from a deer. I've never heard a buck do it though.


----------



## germag (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard deer screech like that.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 8, 2011)

Thats how a deer says Holy Crap!


----------



## Bruz (May 8, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still around....I haven't heard the sound since that day with my brother back in Meriwether. 

My brother now lives in Colorado and I'm driving the same Ranger around my Washington County clubs. 

Bruz


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 18, 2011)

I was sitting in a draw in some thick stuff between two ravines mid day on a trail having a granola bar and Mtn Dew when I heard something. I looked up and a doe was running down the trail towards me. She got about two feet from me and I raised my drink up and said Hey. She let out that gosh awful sound right in my face, I could practically feel the moisture from her breath and she fell on her belly trying to turn around. It was halarious watching her body go in one direction and legs in another. That sound scared me so bad I slung my drink and granola bar in the air as I was trying to get out of her way too! Totally wild and eerie sound.


----------



## RLTW27 (May 28, 2011)

I definitely know the screech your talking about - it pierces the woods for hundreds of yards.  First time was down at Fort Benning bow hunting with a buddy.  He was about 30 yards away from me in his stand and we both watched as a 6 point made his way toward me in some thick scrub brush.  I had just acquired my new "all in one" grunter and decided to let out (what i thought was soft) grunt.  He had paused in the brush and I wasnt sure he was going to enter my shooting lane - So I grunt....wait about 2 seconds and he SCREEEEEECHED loud as heck!

Scared the crud outa me AND my buddy 30 yards away.  That little buck TOOK OFF like a bullet screeching for at least what I estimate to be 300+ yards.  My buddy and I looked at each other and he texted me (not wanting to yell) "Well so much for anything coming this way now".  It was a very very distinct screech.

2nd time it happened was during rifle season up here in the NF.  Been in the stand for about 3 hours and I go to stretch my arms and a doe must have just popped out (to my right flank) at the same time and spotted movement cause she immediately screeched and bounded about 30 or so yards, stopped, screeched again, body fully rigid...stomped, looked around, screeched and this went on for like 2 minutes.  She stayed in the same place and just kept stomping and screeching before finally bolting outa there. 

The same buddy was hunting on the other side of the spur I was sitting on and heard her (200+ yards away).  From what I figure she spotted my arm movement out of her periphery but couldn't pin point what that strange movement was.  

Regardless its a freaky loud uneasy sound but cool considering not many people have heard it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bruz (May 29, 2011)

Still going after years. 

I think we have identified an unrecorded vocalization. 

If we could get a recording of the "Terror Screach" Farmers could just play it around their fields....No more Deer

Robert


RLTW27 said:


> I definitely know the screech your talking about - it pierces the woods for hundreds of yards.  First time was down at Fort Benning bow hunting with a buddy.  He was about 30 yards away from me in his stand and we both watched as a 6 point made his way toward me in some thick scrub brush.  I had just acquired my new "all in one" grunter and decided to let out (what i thought was soft) grunt.  He had paused in the brush and I wasnt sure he was going to enter my shooting lane - So I grunt....wait about 2 seconds and he SCREEEEEECHED loud as heck!
> 
> Scared the crud outa me AND my buddy 30 yards away.  That little buck TOOK OFF like a bullet screeching for at least what I estimate to be 300+ yards.  My buddy and I looked at each other and he texted me (not wanting to yell) "Well so much for anything coming this way now".  It was a very very distinct screech.
> 
> ...


----------



## RLTW27 (Aug 9, 2011)

First off I hope I embedded this correctly.  I filmed this today while in a ground blind hoping to film some deer behavior in the off season in prep for this year.  She snuck up on my right side and screeched!  Scared me for a split second before I realized what it was.  I figure she smelled me cause I was noiseless/motionless.  Turn your speakers up...


----------



## Bruz (Aug 9, 2011)

That sounds like a normal deer blowing to me. 





RLTW27 said:


> First off I hope I embedded this correctly.  I filmed this today while in a ground blind hoping to film some deer behavior in the off season in prep for this year.  She snuck up on my right side and screeched!  Scared me for a split second before I realized what it was.  I figure she smelled me cause I was noiseless/motionless.  Turn your speakers up...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 11, 2011)

Gut shot a doe once (bad shot, my fault) when she hit the ground let out a scream that I had never heard before or since and never want to hear again.  Deer ran off, but was able to track and recover.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have heard deer bawl, blow, snort, grunt and even sneeze..... but never any prehistoric screamin'


----------



## Bhrama (Oct 4, 2011)

I've heard this noise for years where I hunt - ever since I was 12 (I'm 33 now). It's hard to describe - pterodactyl screech is as good a term as any. I always described it as a  blowing screech - and it is loud as the devil. You can not mistake it for just being "blowed".

For many years I never knew what animal made it and it scared me to death every time it happened. I would tell my Dad about it and he would just laugh and tell me that my imagination was running away with me. He became a believer after he heard it one afternoon. I finally figured out that it was a deer when I saw a doe doing it. I hear it when I'm in the thick woods - never out in the open.

It will be hard to catch on tape but if I can remember I will put my little recorder in my hunting bag and try to get it on tape for you guys.

It's funny how no one believes till they hear it.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 4, 2011)

RLTW27 said:


> First off I hope I embedded this correctly.  I filmed this today while in a ground blind hoping to film some deer behavior in the off season in prep for this year.  She snuck up on my right side and screeched!  Scared me for a split second before I realized what it was.  I figure she smelled me cause I was noiseless/motionless.  Turn your speakers up...



Yeah, that's definitely just a normal blow from a deer.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 4, 2011)

Could it sound something like this???


----------



## Bhrama (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Could it sound something like this???



Similar. The ones I hear are higher pitched, louder and longer. Not always, but a lot of ones I hear have 2 syllables if that makes any sense (2 parts to the screech).


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Oct 5, 2011)

Bhrama said:


> Similar. The ones I hear are higher pitched, louder and longer. Not always, but a lot of ones I hear have 2 syllables if that makes any sense (2 parts to the screech).



Exactly!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2013)

RLTW27 said:


> First off I hope I embedded this correctly.  I filmed this today while in a ground blind hoping to film some deer behavior in the off season in prep for this year.  She snuck up on my right side and screeched!  Scared me for a split second before I realized what it was.  I figure she smelled me cause I was noiseless/motionless.  Turn your speakers up...



Yep, that's just a deer normally blowing, heard that thousands of times, unfortunately. The sound we're talking about is totally different-a hair-raising, loud, pure-out primal scream.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 24, 2013)

That was a fox squawking with delight because of the free meal he just thought he got!!!


----------



## Captain Claptrap (Jan 7, 2019)




----------

